Ask HN: Do you open the comments first or the URL? - atarian
======
codingdave
It depends on the headline - if it is a generic headline about a topic of
interest, I'll read the comments, as the discussion usually covers the topic
well. If it is a blog post or article, then I read the article first, so I get
my own unbiased view of it before diving in. The one outlier is links to
results from a medical study, I rarely read those comments, because they are
typically just skeptical negation of the study, so I just draw my own
conclusions with my own dose of skepticism.

------
vlod
I click comments, it usually loads faster than the target url (on my crappy
internet speed) and I can gauge if it's worth loading.

------
egfx
Usually comments. I read them like cliff notes for the article.

------
sunstone
If it's an article that seems to have an agenda (political, technical,
entertainment, religion etc) I read the comments first. If it's an article
about new tech, new science etc, things that are unlikely to have an existing
constituency, then I read the article first.

------
JohnFen
It all depends on what the topic is, and where the URL is pointing. If it's
going to Medium, for instance, I don't bother opening the link because I won't
be able to read the article.

------
cmukka
Usually the comments first. Unless the article title is too catchy :P

------
DannyB2
Usually the URL. Sometimes the comments first. Factors can be the number of
existing comments, importance of the article vs perceived importance of
comments.

------
rkagerer
75% URL, then I go to the comments if there's something I didn't understand,
or if the subject tickled me and I want further immersion.

------
henvic
Comments first when I believe people here will add value. If not, link.
Anyhow, I usually open both.

------
wildpeaks
Usually the comments first (unless it's from a site I know) to get more
context.

------
smarri
Comments. And they are often more insightful.

------
ijustwanttovote
Comments first

------
moasda
Most times I open the comments first and hope to find a "tl;dr" section in the
first comment.

